# Meet Norman



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Meet our little raccoon Norman.



































View attachment 20332


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

awwwwww cute


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very cute:flrt: Love the name too:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow its stormin Norman.

very cute


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

He's a right cutie :flrt: Shame they dont stay that small :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I am SO chuffed that my Atukis brother is so close to him

And Norman is beautiful ...... even if the little darling did copiously poo all over me wehn i colected Atuki !


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

He is at this moment such a sweetie,and over the last few days has started to play alot more and have a little roam around as you can see in the pics he also loves to climb.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

What a gorgeous little man! I like that he is called Norman and is going to change normality as you know it, drastically!


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well we have a few pets at home that have done that already so N orman will just be the iceing on the cake.:lol2:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

awww what a cutie! Raccoons are the bestest


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well Norman laped up his food for the first time today, and surprisingly with very little mess, he has taken it off my fingers for the last few days but today desided he wanted it quicker and went for the bowl.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

think you should bring him to the shop one day!


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

He comes in every day paul, pop in anytime he will be there.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> He comes in every day paul, pop in anytime he will be there.


Knew you would get one!!!!:flrt:Norman is lovely:flrt:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> Well Norman laped up his food for the first time today, and surprisingly with very little mess, he has taken it off my fingers for the last few days but today desided he wanted it quicker and went for the bowl.


 
Atuki must be a lazy little bugger then, he refuses to lap or nibble on anything we offer him. except my ear lobes......and he has teeth now.:gasp:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Knew you would get one!!!!:flrt:Norman is lovely:flrt:


Yes, chez has always wanted one and after meeting yours that was it:lol2: 


> Atuki must be a lazy little bugger then, he refuses to lap or nibble on anything we offer him. except my ear lobes......and he has teeth now.:gasp:


Norman likes to suck on the inside on my arms, i have little hickys all over them he also has teeth.
He has spent the last hour or so in the kitchen with Lilly, Lilly does not seem to sure about him but they seem to be getting on ok, Claude loves him and folows him around just licking his face.


----------



## Conbane (Jul 18, 2010)

He rocks.
Hows the back? and thanks for opening the doors to me and the Mrs despite being barely able to stand


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Not to bad now, and your welcome.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

alfie99 said:


> Yes, chez has always wanted one and after meeting yours that was it:lol2:
> 
> Norman likes to suck on the inside on my arms, i have little hickys all over them he also has teeth.
> He has spent the last hour or so in the kitchen with Lilly, Lilly does not seem to sure about him but they seem to be getting on ok, Claude loves him and folows him around just licking his face.


Indy use to do that when she was little  used to suck on my arms until she was quite big.. now she's quite but still sucks on her favourite toy when she's sleepy or asleep lol


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Norman does quit a lot especially if he is due for a feed, wierd feeling when its on you throat though:lol2:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha yeah Indy used to suck on anything.. even clothes. after that she used to only suck on my arm an now she's switched to the toys, but only does it when tired and sleepy, I wonder if she'll grow out of it or now, Hoepfully not, it's way too cute


----------

